# Looking for a Canadian source for Olsen blades



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that I have found out how good Olsen blades are I would really like to locate a Canadian source. My original order was through "The Wooden Teddybear". Their price was not bad but the shipping cost seemed very high and delivery was very very slow. I live in rural Manitoba and do not have acess to walk in shopping places like woodcraft or Lee Valley. Slow delivery is certinaly due in part to the poor service of Canada Poste and is probably compounded when you throw the Customs people into the mix. If any of my Canadian scrolling friends have experience with a Canadian supplier please let me know.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

What about amazon.com? I've bought blades through them before, but not sure if they have a Canadian warehouse to avoid the hassle you mentioned.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Hi, again!

If you find a good source, please share it. I also order from the Wooden Teddy. They are the most reasonable cost, but they do take a long time to get to me. I don't think that there were any customs or border fees though. When I ordered, I ordered a LOT because I only want to do so once a year or so. Since I do design work and not a lot of production work, I don't really eat up blades a lot. Keith I use the Mach Speed blades in size 3 for most of our production cutting so we were sure to order more of them.

I know places like Busy Bee have some Olson blades, but the cost for them is high. To us, we were better off ordering from the Wooden Teddy and getting the larger quantities than picking around here, as we are rural Nova Scotia and in the same boat as you with deliveries. I am anxious to see what others here in Canada say. 

Sheila


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

I have not yet found a reasonable Canadian source for scroll saw blades. I know that https://www.canadianwoodworker.com have a small selection of Olson blades. I have visited their store in Surrey and have found their service excellent. I have not ordered on line with them. I order my blades from the Wooden Teddy and have found them very reasonable and great service. I found that my order was delivered in good time probably because I'm located in the city.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.tufftooth.com/
They have excellent service .


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the information, Ken! 

Sheila


----------

